

In 2008 it became compulsory for Norwegian companies to appoint a substantial number of women to their management boards - nickb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7176879.stm

======
Tichy
" Days after the 1 January 2008 deadline passed, almost every single listed
firm has female faces on its board. The government can now proclaim its
policies a success"

That's just incredibly sick (the calling it a success part). The definition of
success is that people follow the laws? In what other profession might it be
so easy to be successful?

------
tomjen
So now when you hear about female Norwegian executives, you can assume with a
fifty percent chance that they are only hired to comply with the law, and are
thus to incompetent for their job.

------
jcwentz
It's like stock photos of board meetings propagated back into the real
world...

------
davidw
Will be interesting to look at Norway vs Sweden, Finland, Denmark and other
European firms in five years or so, and see if there is any impact.

